# Saber Rider/Solaris



## Abishai100 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's a fan-fic short story adaptation of the anime cartoon series _Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs_.


====

Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs (SRSS) were investigating a point of turbulence near planet Venus (in Earth's solar system) and were ordered to control any dangerous activity.  They discovered a few violent volcanos and a stormy planetary atmosphere but also discovered a strange portal in a cave which led to the lair of the powerful wizard Venger.  SRSS learned that Venger had placed the portals so he could enter our 'dimension' from his 'realm' which was outside our universe; the portal was also meant to entice members to come through to Venger's realm.

SRSS wandered around Venger's realm which was basically a giant swampland with a handsome fortress-like treehouse castle rising at a considerable height above the fertile swamp, which boasted normal creatures but also giant (but harmless) bats.  SRSS decided to enter the fortress-castle, and when they did Venger was there waiting for them, claiming he saw them in his crystal ball.  Venger then invited SRSS to help him conquer the universe the visitors called 'home.'  SRSS defiantly refused, and Venger then declared a one-man war against SRSS.

It was Halloween Eve in southern California (USA) on planet Earth, and a small suburban area near San Diego about to march to the festivity of trick-or-treating were instead going to be shocked by a Venger-SRSS war.  Venger had already come through the portal and was waiting for SRSS to meet him in that small San Diego suburb.  When SRSS arrived, Venger challenged them to fight only him without disrupting or harming anyone or the general Earth environment around them.  SRSS proudly claimed they could handle the daunting task but resented Venger for pitting them in a terrible combat scenario, with vulnerable onlookers effectively becoming dangerous hostages.

Venger shot energy beams, and SRSS returned with laser-fire and tried to strike off Venger's power-staff from his hand.  SRSS eventually overcame Venger and knocked his power-staff off his hands and then took it, removing any energy-weapon power from the cunning wizard.  SRSS then transported Venger back to his dimension through the cave portal on Venus.  They remarked how fascinating it was that a meeting between sentient beings from differing dimensions/realms nevertheless led to some kind of power struggle.  SRSS then expressed a praise of teamwork, the ultimate and greatest metaphysical weapon against the authority of darkness. They called their war with Venger 'Solaris.'

====


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hellmouth

Here is another story utilizing similar tones/concepts, but this time Saber Rider is a modern age American Himalayan mountain-climber who wears a dark ski mask and carries water-pistols and his only aide is a wise beautiful young woman (his half-sister) named Elsa who wears a pink ski mask.  Arrayed against this angelic vigilante-duo is a potent 'army of darkness' veiled by a haunting sorceress named Alexa and fortified by the work of elaborate demon-deacons and urban warlocks who create an umbrella of hellmouths.

The angle I wanted to capture with these two stories was one that would cast light on new age 'fantasia-justice' storytelling we find abundantly presented in modern comics-adapted Hollywood (USA) films such as "The Dark Knight Rises" [2012].


====

Saber Rider made sure his darkly-colored ski mask was securely fit, and he checked with his walkie-talkie to see if his female aide (his fair half-sister) Elsa (who wore a pink ski mask!) was on the ground ready to receive any distress signal.  Saber Rider (SR) made sure his mountain climbing gear was snug and proceeded up the Himalayas.  He wanted one last bird's eye view of Earth before descending to tackle the prophetic 'army of darkness' assembled among the Tijuana (Mexico) underworld.  SR buzzed Elsa on his walkie-talkie when he got to the top and told her he could see heaven from the mountaintop; Elsa reminded his hero that the apocalypse was approaching.

Tijuana was in a state of complication, ruled by sons of anarchy and pirates of Machiavellian imagination.  The sorceress Alexa had made a Tijuana druglord very powerful and brought prestige to the Tijuana underworld with her charms and soothsayings and strange beauty.  The 'river of darkness' creeping around the bordertown made a 'hammock of hellmouths,' and no one thought there existed a crusader who could undo the knots of vanity with any degree of unlikely success.  Alexa crowned the Tijuana druglord (a warlock named Samuel) her husband and king, and the skies were turning gray (and eerily quiet). The only sound you could hear from the heavens was that of bullets being loaded and unscrupulous harlots in ecstasy.  Alexa had assembled the 'Tijuana Tribe' comprised of street-warriors in Oriental ceremony masks made of porcelain, and their creepy prestige grew with their infamy.

SR arrived in Tijuana with Elsa and proceeded a missionary work project to undo the dominion Alexa had fortified.  SR walked around with his ski mask on and told everyone he wanted to warn people not about drug abuse but of global warming.  He told people (tourists and merchants in the streets) that the apocalypse was approaching and that he and his half-sister Elsa were 'crows' sent by God to protect Mexico from the scourge of unmitigated crime syndication.  SR knew that the darkness arising from Tijuana would cast a fog all over southern California and then America itself.  He also realized that to protect Elsa and gain from her oracle-like advice, he would have to challenge Alexa's dominion from the ground up.

SR decided to go on a 'street-peddling' regimen, selling toy water-pistols to children and wearing his ski mask.  Elsa would watch him from rooftops and walkie-talkie him to tell him which passerby would make for poignant customers.  SR used his water-pistol act to counter the moral darkness created by Tijuana's narcotics underworld, a world ruled by Samuel.  SR was one day kidnapped by Samuel's henchmen and taken to his lair blindfolded where he was interrogated.  Samuel asked him if he was working alone or for the CIA, and SR told him that his only aide/ally was his half-sister Elsa and that he was merely a street evangelist who shouldn't warrant any serious attention.  Samuel reluctantly agreed (he was fooled!) and freed SR.

Over the next five years, SR and Elsa systematically dismantled the giant wall of power and devilish intelligentsia constructed by Alexa and Samuel.  SR kept a diary of all his exploits and deeds, and Elsa added water-color drawings to mark their crusade as a true potential achievement of new age 'street samurai.'  SR was not a fan or Oriental mythology and preferred to consider himself a knight rather than a samurai, but he knew Elsa was correct in assuming that whatever kind of 'warrior category' they fit into, it would have to be one marking the struggle for basic honor.  When SR killed Samuel's right-hand man David (a schizophrenic manslayer), he and Elsa escaped from Tijuana and SR took up a job as a writer for the San Diego Times newspaper writing sensitve articles about immigration-related evangelism.  The apocalypse was averted.

====


*Saber Rider (SR) and Elsa*



 

*******************

*Alexa and The Tijuana Tribe*


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 11, 2016)

_Calamity Job (Premise)_


*Saber Rider* (SR) did meet,
and greet the deformed Clayface;
a Man (no doubt), with evil inside,
posed for SR a terrible sight.

Clayface became the uneasy Hobgoblin,
a spectre for sight and sound and pumpkin-bomb rounds.

The city was dark and SR saw inside a mirror an opened-up ground!!!

From out of the ground rose a divine 'glory-beast' named *Wavil*.


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 20, 2016)

*The Shiva-Kali Drug*


I wanted to re-spin this story (using themes from the Elsa story from this thread) to posit the notion that the Sabre Rider 'mystique' is partially derived by our fascination with the 'aesthetics' of competitiveness.



====

Shiva (Hindu god of destruction and meditation) was a big fan of the leadership-themed fantasy-adventure cartoon series _Sabre Rider_; Shiva's wife Kali (Hindu goddess of rage and anarchy) was a big fan of the female heroism fantasy-adventure cartoon series _She-Ra_.  Shiva's preference was for male-centric daydream drama, while Kali obviously leaned towards feminist inventiveness.  Shiva decided to play a trick on his wife for Halloween in the American capital --- Washington, D.C.

Shiva decided to walk around D.C. on Halloween Eve costumed as Sabre Rider, pretending to go trick-or-treating.  He left a note in his diary, which he left open on his desk; the note read, "I will dress up as Sabre Rider this Halloween and visit the White House to see what Americans think of male-centric masquerade, and Kali will not find me!"  Shiva knew Kali's pride would be wounded, and she would show up to compete with him, which is what he wanted.  Sure enough, Kali showed up on the White House lawn that Halloween dressed up as She-Ra.

Shiva eyed Kali, and his wife noticed he was dressed up as Sabre Rider.  "What's the meaning of this silly charade?" she asked him, and he told her he wanted to see if he could lure her into dressing up as a feminism-oriented character to challenge him, and she predictable did!  Kali was enraged and claimed that her pride had nothing to do with her decision to dress up as She-Ra for Halloween and visit the White House to see what her headstrong husband was doing.  Shiva grinned and asked her what compelled her to create a feminism costume challenge, and the enraged Kali said, "Let's see if we can tip the field in my favor."

Kali challenged Shiva to a simple contest.  "All you have to do is walk around Canada, a region largely unaffected by politics, and wear this balaclava (ski-mask) imprinted with the Canadian national flag symbol (the red maple leaf) in winter and claim you are doing so without any political message."  Shiva realized that wearing a balaclava with the Canadian leaf symbol imprinted on it may make him appear to have some kind of patriotic/political message and that Kali's challenge was meant as a retort to his claim that she dressed up as She-Ra simply to forward feminism.

Kali was walking around disguised as a tourist in Canada and searching for her husband Shiva who was wearing a white balaclava with the Canadian maple leaf imprinted on it.  Shiva was walking around with a battery-operated electric candle, so people would think that he was proselytizing about some kind of peace or faith message (since candles signify vigilance and devotion and patience/meditation).  When Kali saw him, she laughed and said, "Ha! You're carrying a candle so people still assume your intentions are philosophical (if not blatantly political), and yet, since your candle is a tactics-tool, your public message of 'candle vigilance' is actually dishonest!"

Kali realized he had tricked Shiva and that her husband's pride was wounded.  She wanted to make amends with him and decided to put on some festive face-paint the next Halloween and approached her husband and told him she wanted to watch _She-Ra_ episodes with him.  When he asked her why she was dressed up in Halloween make-up, she told him, "I feel giddy about our comic book competitiveness!"  Shiva was happy and felt reconciled to his wife and was excited to watch more male-festive _Sabre Rider_ episodes by himself.

====


----------

